# Anyone in Dubai use a slingbox/catcher



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, anyone out here use one of these, if so what is the feedback, what do you connect to back at home etc??


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We do - works fairly decent. Got it to keep up to date with hockey games ... not the greatest to watch fast paced hockey but its better than not watching it at all.

I have it hooked up to a satellite receiver back home- PVR. PVR function is fantastic as time zone can cause an issue. This way I can record something I want to watch and then watch it later.

Catcher is simply awesome ... too bad they don't manufacture these anymore but in my opinion a must have device.


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I am bumping this thread based on my "hockey" search. Has anyone had luck with NHL GameCenter LIVE / NHL Vault? I can survive the regular season but not the playoffs.


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

When I was in Dubai last month a family friend stated that he uses Slingbox which he highly recommended. We were talking in reference to NBA games, etc. He has a brother in California and connects through his cable or something. Im hoping to move to Dubai in the fall and dont want to miss out on NBA games! I dont know much about it though other than this recommendation.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

LAgirl said:


> When I was in Dubai last month a family friend stated that he uses Slingbox which he highly recommended. We were talking in reference to NBA games, etc. He has a brother in California and connects through his cable or something. Im hoping to move to Dubai in the fall and dont want to miss out on NBA games! I dont know much about it though other than this recommendation.


I've used one for a couple of years but it's limited due to the crappy AT&T DSL service where the box is located.

It's OK when my speeds at the box location and downloads are good, I use it with a DirecTV satellite DVR.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

/dev/null said:


> I am bumping this thread based on my "hockey" search. Has anyone had luck with NHL GameCenter LIVE / NHL Vault? I can survive the regular season but not the playoffs.


Tell me about it, if you find out how..keep us canucks posted:clap2:

The other thing is that once of my colleagues had shared that there is a way to download i the matches using newsgroup...have you heard about it ?


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use slingbox, I find the Internet here is as reliable and predictable as the weather in england. If I'm trying to watch some trashy programme I could watch at anytime i get brilliant quality, if I settle down to watch Blackpool play its always awful bandwidth that day. 

Not sure if we are allowed to share information about newsgroups on here but if anyone wants any info pm me. You can download anything that has ever been uploaded on there


----------

